# Does anyone here use the Solectria or Azure DMoC?



## salubrious (Apr 4, 2012)

If so I would like to talk to you- I need to know how the Hyperterminal program (or equivalent) recommended by Azure (or Solectria) behaves when you connect to the controller RS232 port.

I have an completed build using a Ford Ranger extended cab pickup, using the Azure AC-55 motor and controller. I got both new from Electro Automotive (a $10k kit), who refuses to email, call or FAX me back. At this point I recommend staying away from them as the head-in-the-sand thing does not fly.

Azure filed for bankruptcy 2 weeks before I really could get to troubleshooting this thing. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/MAN-080008-002ccShell-3Manual.pdf
https://extranet.azuredynamics.com/ is where you get it 

http://www.azuredynamics.com/produc...OC_CAN_Controlled_Application_User_Manual.pdf

http://www.azuredynamics.com/produc..._Pedal_Controlled_Application_User_Manual.pdf

http://www.azuredynamics.com/produc...80001-001_DMOC445_and_DMOC645_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## shanshan (Jun 14, 2012)

I installed an Azure Dynamics AC55 in a new build sailboat one year ago. It came preprogrammed to our specs, and the boat was still a year from completion, so I neglected to download CCShell, and I lost the email from Beth Silverman that gave instructions for getting CCShell. 

The boat will be ready for launch and sea trials in a few weeks. Beth Silverman is no longer at Azure, and the new contact doesn't answer emails. I registered and the site let me download Azure Transit Connect diagnostic software, but the ID and password do not work on the extranet page for CCShell downloads.

Is there another way to get CCShell?

Thanks,
http://sv.shanshan.us



bjfreeman said:


> http://www.azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/MAN-080008-002ccShell-3Manual.pdf
> https://extranet.azuredynamics.com/ is where you get it
> 
> http://www.azuredynamics.com/produc...OC_CAN_Controlled_Application_User_Manual.pdf
> ...


----------



## otedawg (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd like to get a copy of the ccshell program as well. Does anyone have a copy?
Thanks,
Otedawg


----------



## shanshan (Jun 14, 2012)

Beth Silverman is no longer at Azure, but she left instructions for getting CCShell on another thread. Instructions quoted below.

Just go to http://customer.azdtec.com/ to open a Customer Concern Report.


----------



## otedawg (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Shan - that was really helpful. 

Now to get the motor out and hook it up. Question - does anyone know if you need the motor AMPSeal connector plugged into the controller for the controller to spin? I keep getting an incorrect configuration parameters error on the power side... I'll have to get the exact wording, but it's driving me crazy trying to get this thing to spin with an older Azure motor (no ampseal connector).

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## profal (Jun 22, 2012)

I recently resurrected a DMOC and associated motor and am now driving. During this process I learned a lot about ccshell and the DMOC system. You do NOT need ccshell to make it all work. CCshell is just a diagnostic tool and monitoring system (and yes you can make changes to your DMOC if you know what you are doing). What you DO need for ccshell to function is the correct configuration file for your DMOC and motor. 

You can make the DMOC work easily. Just need HV supply, LV supply, and then pull a few pins to ground. Look in the DMOC manual for detail on minimal start. 

Let me know if any questions.

The Prof.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Any experience adjusting the controller to get a little more oomph out of the motor?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Dito.Dito.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

You will need to modify the ISR2MaxPowerOut value. That is the limit on how much torque is produced.

WARNING: raising this value will increase the odds of overheat.

WARNING: Write down all the values and their names BEFORE changing anything.

Cheers, Peter


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

PThompson509 said:


> WARNING: Write down all the values and their names BEFORE changing anything.


That is a really, really wise observation; did you learn that the hard way like I did?


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ayup. How'd you figure that?


----------



## profal (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe we should create a webpage that just has config files, notes, ect, for the DMOC and associated software as well as motor info. Blogs are good but how can we make a config file repository and other document resposity. Azure will not maintain its web page forever.

Thoughts???


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

The important things would be the manuals and the software. Having a collection of settings isn't that helpful, as most settings are special to the car. For example, I adjusted the regen settings (where on the pedal movement) to suit my likings. Those settings might bother you a lot.

Having a set of general instructions always helps tho.


----------



## rclugnut (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure if this is totally on topic but I'm looking for a copy of ccShell3 since azure's not bankrupt it's not the easiest to get my hands on. Does anybody have any insight on where to get it from or a copy they'd be willing to share? 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

rclugnut said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if this is totally on topic but I'm looking for a copy of ccShell3 since azure's not bankrupt it's not the easiest to get my hands on. Does anybody have any insight on where to get it from or a copy they'd be willing to share?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


There is one here, probably you have to register, or pm your email address


http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/solectria_ev/files/


----------



## rclugnut (Aug 11, 2011)

tev said:


> there is one here, probably you have to register, or pm your email address
> 
> 
> http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/solectria_ev/files/


thank you very much!!!


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

rclugnut said:


> thank you very much!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Div-Gridcars (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi I was wondering the same thing, have you been making any progress on finding ccshell?


----------



## otedawg (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.filehosting.org/file/details/392366/DMOC445.zip

I've wrapped up the ccs program, ccs files, and par files. 

Also the manuals for ccshell, dmoc, canbus dmoc, etc. 
Install ccshell, open the ccshell hyperterminal, and figure out which version of the dmoc you have...

Then use the ccshell files to connect.

This is the same file I posted to the solectria ev group.

Thanks,
Otedawg


----------



## goutham (May 28, 2013)

HI, I need your help in make my DMOC445 and AS40 to work minimally. I'm doing a research with DMOC445 for my thesis, I badly in need of some advice about how to make this drive run. I dont have CAN connector (8 pin) and Application specific Connector (35 pin), all I have is DMOC445, AS40, High and Low power DC supply,

I want to make my drive run. I have done all the connections like HV, LV, ground etc., but I dont know wat should I do with these 8pin and 35 pin connectors. I have all the manuals, ccShell software, .ccs file but I dont have those connectors. need your help


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

goutham said:


> HI, I need your help in make my DMOC445 and AS40 to work minimally. I'm doing a research with DMOC445 for my thesis, I badly in need of some advice about how to make this drive run. I dont have CAN connector (8 pin) and Application specific Connector (35 pin), all I have is DMOC445, AS40, High and Low power DC supply,
> 
> I want to make my drive run. I have done all the connections like HV, LV, ground etc., but I dont know wat should I do with these 8pin and 35 pin connectors. I have all the manuals, ccShell software, .ccs file but I dont have those connectors. need your help


I can't help you, but just in case that you're not aware, they are 2 types of DMOC's , one is " pedal controlled " and the other is " can controlled " you have to find which type you have , and follow the diagrams from the manual for connections .


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, if you have the can controlled one, then things are getting complicated.


----------



## goutham (May 28, 2013)

Hello TEV,

Thanks for your timely response. 

I would like to know how to find whether the DMOC445 is CAN controlled or Pedal controlled. I could see 3 ports in my DMOC445, I have my 14 pin connector (speed sensor) from my AS40 which suits the 14 pin port but for other 2 ports I don't have the connectors. Connectors are available in market but those are pretty expensive and not an original one,

My professor is not willing to buy the connectors but I they are asking me to remove the DSP from the DMOC and do the reverse engineering but I don't want to mess with the inverter control circuit before I see the normal operation of this drive system.

I would like to know, is it possible to run the drive without those connectors? our research work is not related to Electric vehicle so I'm trying to control through CAN.

Please try to give some assistance at your free time, your help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Goutham


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know if what you have has any similarities to the DMOC645 but you might try evtv.me for the connectors. There is also a forum for the DMOC645 you might be able to glean info from.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

The pin outs are all documented in the manuals; if you can't buy the proper AMP connectors, just buy the pins. I was able to debug my controller using pins and alligator clips 

Not sure how to determine whether your controller is CAN or pedal, but first step is to connect to the communication port and just watch what output you get when you apply power (HV and LV). That will tell you which .ccs file you need to load into ccShell.


----------



## shanshan (Jun 14, 2012)

To make the DMOC work minimally, use the manual mode. The CAN model retained the manual mode for troubleshooting. If you have the CAN model, it will be a miracle if you make it work any other way. To run it in CAN mode will require development work far beyond DIY level.

The interface to your computer is serial RS232, shown in the online manual wiring diagrams. If your computer doesn't have a serial port, use a serial to USB converter. 

I made my CAN model run in manual very easily, then I trashed it and bought an Australian made Tritium WaveSculptor200 which comes with fully developed and reliable CAN control. The firmware and soft ware are open source, not some American greed driven detroit black magic.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

*Can Curtis PB6 be used with DMOC445*

I bought a DMOC445 and two PB6's came with it. The electoautomotive site says the the PB8 is normally used with the DMOC445.

The manual says I need an AMP crimper to fit the cables. Any other way to do it? I live in Borneo so I'm sure I'd have to get one of those shipped in, nobody else here uses those connectors.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

You will save yourself a lot of grief if you get the AMP crimp tool. When I was first working on my DMOC 445, I thought I didn't need it - I did all of the connections using pliers. It took a LONG time. And the connections didn't look very nice. I had to redo at least two connections.

However, if you can't get one, then pliers and a soldering iron will still work. You will need to get the pins, if they don't come with the controller.

For the ccshell program, I believe solectria_ev group on Yahoo has them.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

*Wiring harness*

Good advice thanks. I've googled and searched ebay but nothing for that part number, amp crimping tool 58440-1. Any idea where to get one?

My other question is, did you use the AZD harness or did you DIY that too?



PThompson509 said:


> You will save yourself a lot of grief if you get the AMP crimp tool. When I was first working on my DMOC 445, I thought I didn't need it - I did all of the connections using pliers. It took a LONG time. And the connections didn't look very nice. I had to redo at least two connections.
> 
> However, if you can't get one, then pliers and a soldering iron will still work. You will need to get the pins, if they don't come with the controller.
> 
> For the ccshell program, I believe solectria_ev group on Yahoo has them.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

*PB6 or PB8?*

Is it possible to open the PB6 and solder on a third wire, and have that work with the DMOC445 pedal controlled version?

Manual says I need a 5kohm resistor between the pedal and the DMOC but I don't understand the wiring diagram, simple as it is. Anybody got a photo of how to do it, specially if I'm soldering a third wire onto a PB6?


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Wiring harness*

Ebay may not have the tool, but newark.com, grainger.com, and digikey.com all have it - not sure if they will deliver to you or not. I believe amazon.com also has it, or something similar. Does not have to be the specific tool - just one that can crimp the size wire and leads.

I used the AZD harness, but I had to add a few lines so I could get the tachometer output among other things.



sabahtom said:


> Good advice thanks. I've googled and searched ebay but nothing for that part number, amp crimping tool 58440-1. Any idea where to get one?
> 
> My other question is, did you use the AZD harness or did you DIY that too?


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: PB6 or PB8?*

I don't remember the manual requiring the 5k resistor. The thing is, the PB6 *IS* a variable 5K resistor. So you just need to have ground on the black, +5v on the red, and the signal from the white (going by memory here).

Cheers!



sabahtom said:


> Is it possible to open the PB6 and solder on a third wire, and have that work with the DMOC445 pedal controlled version?
> 
> Manual says I need a 5kohm resistor between the pedal and the DMOC but I don't understand the wiring diagram, simple as it is. Anybody got a photo of how to do it, specially if I'm soldering a third wire onto a PB6?


----------



## 914Mike (May 12, 2013)

A fully populated connector with 18" wires is available here:

http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/microsquirt-replacement-harness-p-229.html

I bought a microsquirt and it came with the cable, and it plugs right into my DMOC. The one they sell now has a couple of pins dedicated to a serial port connector that may need to be swapped with some other pins, or not.

Thanks to this thread I have finally found ccshell and a .ccs file that matches my DMOC445. Unfortunately I don't get any action from the AC24 despite being able to see the pedal working on the scope. Any ideas welcome...


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

@914M 

Thanks for the connector link.

Here's a troubleshooting tip: What are you using for commutation/feedback--encoder, hall sensors, resolver, tachometer, etc.? Make sure that device is powered up and working properly, you should be able to see those signals switching as you rotate the shaft by hand using a scope with the high voltage disconnected and make sure that the igbt/fet drivers are switching also.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll give my beginner's five cents worth  I got my AC55 and DMOC445 to work a few weeks ago without AMP connectors, thanks to this thread. 

I could also see the pedal moving on the CCShell viewer but no response from the motor. I thought that the TORQUE_LIMIT_REQUEST parameter was a problem but it wasn't.

I did these three things and it worked. - 

1. Change the pedal map so there is a bit of space between regen and accelerate. My regen is 0 to 0.20, then accelerate is 0.28 > or thereabouts. I've only used a PB6 pot box so I'm not sure if the map needs to be adjusted for other brands.

2. Disable the CHARGED_ERROR. Check your grounding is right as well. The DMOC445 seems to keep having this error even with proper grounding. Mine works, but even after disabling the CHARGED_ERROR I still get it as an error on the viewer. It's not a critical fault according to the manual. I'm going to try a heavy cable from the motor chassis to the DMOC. I don't understand why another ground should help because I've already got the 3-phase motor cable shielding connecting them, but it has been suggested.

3. Connect drive enable.

If you need more detail, the long version of how I ended up with that solution is here (you may need to register to see it)

http://forums.evtv.me/post/torquelimitrequest-and-chargederror-6593250


----------



## 914Mike (May 12, 2013)

Connected a fresh wire to Drive Enable, connected it to one of the D-Ground wires and the contactor turns on now. I now get some motor rotation, just enough to turn the axel at a walking pace. I'll try the ground wire next. My 12V battery is grounded already, and the shield on the motor wires is tight at both ends. 

I'm wondering if there are any "secret handshakes" that I can use to get more of the parameters to show up, and how to edit them once they are visible?

Is 1631 a viable build, or should it be a version or two higher? The manual makes mention of a 1641 build.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

914Mike said:


> Connected a fresh wire to Drive Enable, connected it to one of the D-Ground wires and the contactor turns on now. I now get some motor rotation, just enough to turn the axel at a walking pace. I'll try the ground wire next. My 12V battery is grounded already, and the shield on the motor wires is tight at both ends.
> 
> I'm wondering if there are any "secret handshakes" that I can use to get more of the parameters to show up, and how to edit them once they are visible?
> 
> Is 1631 a viable build, or should it be a version or two higher? The manual makes mention of a 1641 build.


I'm using CCShell version 3.1.8


----------



## 914Mike (May 12, 2013)

sabahtom said:


> I'm using CCShell version 3.1.8


Yes, that seems to be the last version, as far as I've seen at least.

In reading the CCShell technical manual, it seems that the .ccs file determines which variables are visible in CCShell, so perhaps I need a different ccs file...


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

914Mike said:


> Yes, that seems to be the last version, as far as I've seen at least.
> 
> In reading the CCShell technical manual, it seems that the .ccs file determines which variables are visible in CCShell, so perhaps I need a different ccs file...


I'm using FRC-032S-3005-003-0002.ccs

Can email it to you if you like. Which variables do you want to see?


----------



## 914Mike (May 12, 2013)

sabahtom said:


> I'm using FRC-032S-3005-003-0002.ccs
> 
> Can email it to you if you like. Which variables do you want to see?


I have to use the .ccs files that work with my software level, 1631.

I just now plugged in an ancient 40GB external drive and discovered the backup of the files I was sent by Beth @ Azure back in 2007. (I had thought I lost them when my laptop crashed back in 2009...) 

Not only do I have the .ccs file she sent, but the AC24 Speed Sensor Upgrade Instructions that include the pinout and color-code for the in-line filter that was added to my motor at the factory. Now I can check that it is wired properly before dropping the motor to check the sensors themselves.


----------



## smdatta (Dec 28, 2013)

Please email your FRC-032S-3005-003-0002.ccs file to me, if possible. I am trying to communicate with my DMOC 645 and do not have a .ccs file (I bought my components from a third person who did not have it).
Thanks as usual,
Sham Datta.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

smdatta said:


> Please email your FRC-032S-3005-003-0002.ccs file to me, if possible. I am trying to communicate with my DMOC 645 and do not have a .ccs file (I bought my components from a third person who did not have it).
> Thanks as usual,
> Sham Datta.


This file is for the DMOC445, doubt it would help you


----------

